# Need advice on chainsawing a tree with my blade?



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

My neighbors-sisters-girlfriends-cousins-daughters-boyfriend. . . Works at a place that has a tree growing out of a deck. The tree is 4' in diameter and leans heavily toward the building. It also splits into two trees 7' above the deck level.

My question is, should I wear white socks or black socks when I chainsaw it with my sloped backcut? Also, is a 12" blade good enough on my chainsaw, or should I use my 16" blade?


----------



## bustedup (May 29, 2013)

Why ya wanna wear socks ......flip flops are reg footwear are they not lol and pfffft chainsaw .....that wee stick ......use ya pocket knife


----------



## paccity (May 29, 2013)

bored nate.


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

It was a serious question you guys. :msp_sneaky:

I have 35 years of experience cutting trees off with a blade, I don't need advice about chainsawing.

On the other hand, I have no fashion sense, and really need help with my socks. :help:


----------



## paccity (May 29, 2013)

got nothing.:dunno:


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

paccity said:


> got nothing.:dunno:



Pffffttt :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## lfnh (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> My neighbors-sisters-girlfriends-cousins-daughters-boyfriend. . . Works at a place that has a tree growing out of a deck. The tree is 4' in diameter and leans heavily toward the building. It also splits into two trees 7' above the deck level.
> 
> My question is, should I wear white socks or black socks when I chainsaw it with my sloped backcut? Also, is a 12" blade good enough on my chainsaw, or should I use my 16" blade?



A1.
Skycrane. Bored. front to back, in to out.

A2.
Woolies tucked in.
Blade length ? nope, outa answers, lol


----------



## slowp (May 29, 2013)

What are the other colors in your ensemble you will wear? Since it is after Memorial Day, white shoes are OK.


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

Fish net stockings ......


----------



## slowp (May 29, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Fish net stockings ......


Only if he shaves his legs. Stockings can be annoying for hairy leg wearers.


----------



## cat-face timber (May 29, 2013)

Come on guys/gals


The man needs help and you are giving him fashion tips..

What you really need to do is Drill a hole in the tree and place a whole bunch of TNT in it and light it..
you will not have to worry about your DECK any more..

Besides it is more exciting to have a tree lean towards your house... you just never know when it will fall..

Watch out for nails in the yard tree (ask my dad  )


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> It was a serious question you guys. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> I have 35 years of experience cutting trees off with a blade, I don't need advice about chainsawing.
> 
> On the other hand, I have no fashion sense, and really need help with my socks. :help:





cat-face timber said:


> Come on guys/gals
> 
> 
> The man needs help and you are giving him fashion tips..
> ...



He said he has no fashion sense..lol better to do the sloping short bar back cut in style lol hopefully he has the poulan "wild thing" saw to go with that short bar


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

The REAL question is. . . Should the socks be inside out? I hear the seams are more comfortable that way.

You have to be comfortable when blading with your chainsaw.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 29, 2013)

Make sure that the stripes on yer socks are coordinated with the color of the log claws on yer saw which should contrast with the color of yer blade.

*Scotchbrite air filter optional.


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> The REAL question is. . . Should the socks be inside out? I hear the seams are more comfortable that way.
> 
> You have to be comfortable when blading with your chainsaw.



inside out argyle socks ......


----------



## bustedup (May 29, 2013)

remember to play the lumberjack song full blast when ya cutting


now ya really want the look .....go for the socks and flip flops, knotted hankerchief on head with a nice pair of ledrehosen


----------



## RandyMac (May 29, 2013)

I'm clueless, maybe 40yearhomelite has some wisdom to share.


----------



## Greystoke (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> My neighbors-sisters-girlfriends-cousins-daughters-boyfriend. . . Works at a place that has a tree growing out of a deck. The tree is 4' in diameter and leans heavily toward the building. It also splits into two trees 7' above the deck level.
> 
> My question is, should I wear white socks or black socks when I chainsaw it with my sloped backcut? Also, is a 12" blade good enough on my chainsaw, or should I use my 16" blade?



Ah, hell youins don't need no socks...fact is ifn I was you I'd go barefoot


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 29, 2013)

All you need is chaps...nothing more...nothing less...


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> All you need is chaps...nothing more...nothing less...



Like Sunday for Church?


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

Greystoke said:


> Ah, hell youins don't need no socks...fact is ifn I was you I'd go barefoot



Excuse me sir. . . But I happen to know you've never bladed a tree before. Please go use your blade and make a video, then you can contribute to this conversation. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Like Sunday for Church?



Chaps for church duds... AWESOME! ... but I have to wonder how long it will take before some one has you committed .......


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Like Sunday for Church?



Hey if Adam can wear a leaf you can wear chaps.


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Chaps for church duds... AWESOME! ... but I have to wonder how long it will take before some one has you committed .......



Too late! :msp_scared:


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

Chaps with fish nets ,argyle socks and white shoes... poulan wild thing and a tin hat ...good to go...


----------



## bustedup (May 29, 2013)

I'd wear a leaf to less ya fright the church ladies lol


----------



## cat-face timber (May 29, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Chaps with fish nets ,argyle socks and white shoes... poulan wild thing and a tin hat ...good to go...



Boiling up my tea in a old tin hat...

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/fchBUjqmfq0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## twochains (May 29, 2013)

Hell with the blade...real men use spoons! Just bore it out...and wear a thong...ya don't want yer bits sun burnt!


----------



## bustedup (May 29, 2013)

twochains said:


> Hell with the blade...real men use spoons! Just bore it out...and wear a thong...ya don't want yer bits sun burnt!



That's what the leaf for lol


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 29, 2013)

Just smear some bar oil on them its as good as any sunscreen


----------



## bustedup (May 29, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Just smear some bar oil on them its as good as any sunscreen



That'll roast em lol


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

Poor twig and berries.......


----------



## twochains (May 29, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Just smear some bar oil on them its as good as any sunscreen




Good thing he ain't usin' one of them chainsaw dealies!! ..sawdust n all :msp_wink:


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

twochains said:


> good thing he ain't usin' one of them chainsaw dealies!! ..sawdust n all :msp_wink:



o_o !!!


----------



## Gologit (May 29, 2013)

*Wait !!!*

Nate, I called the guys at Game of Logging and they're going to send somebody right out. Don't do anything 'til they get there.


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Nate, I called the guys at Game of Logging and they're going to send somebody right out. Don't do anything 'til they get there.



Tell em to bring the argyle socks


----------



## bustedup (May 29, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Nate, I called the guys at Game of Logging and they're going to send somebody right out. Don't do anything 'til they get there.



You'll get a ball cap to add to ya new look lol


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Nate, I called the guys at Game of Logging and they're going to send somebody right out. Don't do anything 'til they get there.



:msp_glare:

Ummm, Bob -- since I invented that game -- they've renamed it "Game of Thrones" and made a TV series out of it.

The new version has more Swards. . . And boobies.


----------



## Gologit (May 29, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Tell em to bring the argyle socks



Check...argyle socks. And one of those cute little Roger Ramjet helmets that they like to wear. And a pair of absolutely spotless chaps.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 29, 2013)

Ya know i warn my kids about people like you,and here i am giving you advice.


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

And FYI JERKS!!!

All your advice is CRAY-ZAY!!! 


















.








Just crazy enough to work! :msp_blink:


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

I am afraid I might get committed ........... dang argyle socks


----------



## bustedup (May 29, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Check...argyle socks. And one of those cute little Roger Ramjet helmets that they like to wear. And a pair of absolutely spotless chaps.



might well add in a phrase book so ya know what the hell they on about .......oh and running shoes so you can leg it when the bore cut goes pear shaped lol


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

bustedup said:


> might well add in a phrase book so ya know what the hell they on about .......oh and running shoes so you can leg it when the bore cut goes pear shaped lol



No need for running shoes ... the tractive qualities from the combination argyle socks/fish nets should in theory give good running response ....


----------



## roberte (May 29, 2013)

This whole thread is so wrong & yet so right, on many levels, omg

Blade? A blade, really.
What doesn't a half wrap saw want any part of this?

Blade...


----------



## madhatte (May 29, 2013)

If I didn't learn anything else in the navy, I did learn this one bit of advice I can offer: don't wear black socks with sneakers. I've never understood WHY this was the case, I only know that it is. Now you have the sum total of my fashion advice.


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

It's like a sausage fest in here. . . I started this thread to get a girlfriend!! 


You guys totally are blowing it for me! I dropped hints even:

Blade

Sward

Boobies

Socks

Cray-zay


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

madhatte said:


> If I didn't learn anything else in the navy, I did learn this one bit of advice I can offer: don't wear black socks with sneakers. I've never understood WHY this was the case, I only know that it is. Now you have the sum total of my fashion advice.



Question answered. . . Now we can all go home! Thanks for coming, and. . . Hey!! Waldren, put down that DVD player!

Alright, who put paper towels in the toilet!?


----------



## bustedup (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> It's like a sausage fest in here. . . I started this thread to get a girlfriend!!
> 
> 
> You guys totally are blowing it for me! I dropped hints even:
> ...




your asking us how to get a g/f lol................oh your screwed lol........however I'm sure there are dating sites that we could help ya fill out a profile on lol


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Question answered. . . Now we can all go home! Thanks for coming, and. . . Hey!! Waldren, put down that DVD player!
> 
> Alright, who put paper towels in the toilet!?


----------



## madhatte (May 29, 2013)

'S not paper towels, it's black socks.

Also, regarding chaps: if they're not assless, they're pants. Just sayin'.


----------



## roberte (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> It's like a sausage fest in here. . . I started this thread to get a girlfriend!!
> 
> 
> You guys totally are blowing it for me! I dropped hints even:
> ...



Well if you want that kind of luvin, you came to the wrong place.

Blade


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

I have some numbers for a few counselors ... they are wimmen...... they can help with yer ah......problems .. and maybe hook you up with a date... although that does violate hippocratic oath or does it? .. assless chaps .... argyle socks ...slopping back cuts and roger ramjet helmets ... why not date your doctor ...


----------



## roberte (May 29, 2013)

take the Charlie sheen line...

im not paying them to come over, im paying them to leave


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

jrcat said:


> I have some numbers for a few counselors ... they are wimmen...... they can help with yer ah......problems .. and maybe hook you up with a date... although that does violate hippocratic oath or does it? .. assless chaps .... argyle socks ...slopping back cuts and roger ramjet helmets ... why not date your doctor ...



Date a doctor!? Are you ####ting me?



Them folks ain't right! :crazy1:


----------



## roberte (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Date a doctor!? Are you ####ting me?
> 
> 
> 
> Them folks ain't right! :crazy1:



it just might be the "prescription" you need


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Date a doctor!? Are you ####ting me?
> 
> 
> 
> Them folks ain't right! :crazy1:



Ok ok ok ....COUNSELOR .........


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

Or therapist ....lol


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

madhatte said:


> 'S not paper towels, it's black socks.
> 
> Also, regarding chaps: if they're not assless, they're pants. Just sayin'.



What are your feelings on potato chips with ridges, and the situation with South Korean contractors bullying employees into buying apartments after they're built?

Take your time. . . I'll just sit and sharpen mah blade.


----------



## bustedup (May 29, 2013)

short bus cheaper and the meds free too lol


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

I would suggest the ink blot test ...


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Or therapist ....lol



They're pist? How do you think I feel? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 29, 2013)

I see the rapist:msp_scared:


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

jrcat said:


> I would suggest the ink blot test ...



Tell me what you see. . . Take your time -- there are no wrong answers.


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Tell me what you see. . . Take your time -- there are no wrong answers.



Oh dear.......


----------



## bustedup (May 29, 2013)

Some one call the short bus .......tell em it the wednesday club admission lol


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I see the rapist:msp_scared:



You might think about seeing someone else besides a rapist. I hear they're horrible listeners!! :msp_sad:



Dude, this blade is soooo sharp right now. 

I'm going to make a chainsawing video of me blading a tree.


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Oh dear.......



You see a deer? Son, you got some serious hunting related issues!!


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

Currently I cannot say what I see in the ink blot. My brain has apparently .....argyle socks......


----------



## bustedup (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> You see a deer? Son, you got some serious hunting related issues!!



It ok jr attends the tuesday club.


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

When in doubt .....just drool


----------



## slowp (May 29, 2013)

Must be a rainy day in Montaaaaana, eh?


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2013)

I remember several years ago when I slipped and fell right down on my back in some nasty clay mud..........*AND* I had my hands stuck in the pockets of my overalls. Well let me tell ya.........I was flopping all around trying to either get up or get my hands out. It was just awful. 

Would you believe not one guy on the crew would help me up.......those bastards just stood there laughing at me. The more I struggled and flopped the more they laughed. 

This thread reminds of that day. :msp_sad:


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

Where were we?

Ah yes. . . Advice.


Where is that Brad Snelling? I know for a fact he's bladed a tree -- I've seen it (he made a video). He even uses 16" long blades (which is a good choice BTW). 

Has Brad bladed such a hard leaning tree on a deck? I'm hesitant he'll give me non objective advice.

Did I mention that I use a non ported chainsaw? Porting takes all the life away from your chainsaw, and is actually more dangerous for the user. 

It also prematurely wears down the blade.


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

slowp said:


> Must be a rainy day in Montaaaaana, eh?



You have noooo idea! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Where were we?
> 
> Ah yes. . . Advice.
> 
> ...



Who? Never herd of no Bad Smellin.....


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I remember several years ago when I slipped and fell right down on my back in some nasty clay mud..........*AND* I had my hands stuck in the pockets of my overalls. Well let me tell ya.........I was flopping all around trying to either get up or get my hands out. It was just awful.
> 
> Would you believe not one guy on the crew would help me up.......those bastards just stood there laughing at me. The more I struggled and flopped the more they laughed.
> 
> This thread reminds of that day. :msp_sad:



Don't struggle Randy. . . This will all be over soon. :msp_glare:


It puts the lotion on it's skin!!


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Who? Never herd of no Bad Smellin.....



You probably haven't. . . He's famous. *snort*


----------



## bucknfeller (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Tell me what you see. . . Take your time -- there are no wrong answers.



Looks like a couple of rats eating a little Christmas tree, while pooping on a crown of thorns?


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Looks like a couple of rats eating a little Christmas tree, while pooping on a crown of thorns?



Damn.......it does don't it....




Nate stay away from me wit that thang!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bob!!!!!!!!! Help meeeeeeee


----------



## 056 kid (May 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Who? Never herd of no Bad Smellin.....



Don't you have come chainsaw forum related things to do? Don't think I forgot what I said.


----------



## slowp (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;DC84CY3I3l4]http://youtu.be/DC84CY3I3l4[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Don't you have come chainsaw forum related things to do? Don't think I forgot what I said.



You been drinking again?

opcorn:


----------



## bucknfeller (May 29, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Don't you have come chainsaw forum related things to do? Don't think I forgot what I said.




Are you joking here, or are you looking for trouble?


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Are you joking here, or are you looking for trouble?



Leave Ted alone. He and I are good buds.


----------



## madhatte (May 29, 2013)

I'm gonna go on record right now as guessing that this has something to do with the nice things we don't have. I know, I know... "Correlation does not mean Causation". Just tryin' to keep things tidy. For Science.


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Looks like a couple of rats eating a little Christmas tree, while pooping on a crown of thorns?



Win-ah win-ah chicken dinn-ah!! 

Congrats! You got it exactly right!! Just wait right there, the "prize awarders" will be there in about 15 minutes (give or take).

*Hello 911? Yes -- I'd like to report a complete psycho. . . He's is Maryland. Check his refrigerator and freezer for human remains. . . Yeah, I can hold.*


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I'm gonna go on record right now as guessing that this has something to do with the nice things we don't have. I know, I know... "Correlation does not mean Causation". Just tryin' to keep things tidy. For Science.



Them big words hurt muh head.


----------



## 056 kid (May 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You been drinking again?
> 
> opcorn:



Does water count? It is distilled..


----------



## jrcat (May 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Them big words hurt muh head.



When in doubt ...just drool


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I'm gonna go on record right now as guessing that this has something to do with the nice things we don't have. I know, I know... "Correlation does not mean Causation". Just tryin' to keep things tidy. For Science.



I do and say a lot of things for "Science". . . It's how I saw my first set of boobies! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

slowp said:


> [video=youtube_share;DC84CY3I3l4]http://youtu.be/DC84CY3I3l4[/video]



Sexually ambiguous Zorro shouldn't carelessly swing that sharp bar around like that.

He could cut himself or someone else standing in the "safety zone".

Pssshh, it's like he didn't even take the Game of Thrones class.

Now, if he was using a blade. . .


----------



## bucknfeller (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> I do and say a lot of things for "Science". . . It's how I saw my first set of boobies! :msp_biggrin:



I saw my first set with binoculars :msp_blushing:


----------



## Genius. (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> I do and say a lot of things for "Science". . . It's how I saw my first set of boobies! :msp_biggrin:



What are those?


----------



## bucknfeller (May 29, 2013)

Genius. said:


> What are those?



They're kinda like DSS' teats, but different. There are *usually* only two...


----------



## Genius. (May 29, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> They're kinda like DSS' teats, but different. There are *usually* only two...



You have quite the imagination


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

jrcat said:


> When in doubt ...just drool



Dude. . . Dey shaw-voo. :msp_scared:


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> I saw my first set with binoculars :msp_blushing:



You're not helping your "creeper" status. 

*Hello 911? I just called -- yeah, now he has binoculars. . . Sure, I can hold.*


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

Genius. said:


> What are those?



I thought I was clear when I said "Science"? My bad.

My first set of boobies.


----------



## roberte (May 29, 2013)

is that blade sharp yet


----------



## bucknfeller (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> You're not helping your "creeper" status.
> 
> *Hello 911? I just called -- yeah, now he has binoculars. . . Sure, I can hold.*



I couldn't help it man! I was like 12 years old, bowhunting behind this development...and there was this window see...with no curtains see... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## northmanlogging (May 29, 2013)

You know the mushrooms are up now... You guys been foraging again...


If'n ya have you should really get a book and identify before you eat...


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> I couldn't help it man! I was like 12 years old, bowhunting behind this development...and there was this window see...with no curtains see... :msp_biggrin:



Bowhunting eh? At 12 years old?

*Hello, MDFG? Yeah, he was "hunting" out of season with his bow and arrow. What time of year can you get boobies? No, the bird. . . I can hold.*


----------



## roberte (May 29, 2013)

40 cc saw too? oh please be a small saw


----------



## bucknfeller (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Bowhunting eh? At 12 years old?
> 
> *Hello, MDFG? Yeah, he was "hunting" out of season with his bow and arrow. What time of year can you get boobies? No, the bird. . . I can hold.*



Yeah buddy, I was into it hardcore by then...bowhunting, _and_ boobies. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> You know the mushrooms are up now... You guys been foraging again...
> 
> 
> If'n ya have you should really get a book and identify before you eat...



No habla yer face!







Someone pass the orange goat.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 29, 2013)

Gods Damn man, I need what ever it is your drinking... you know for your own safety...

And back to the original question I never wear matching socks on purpose... I just grab whatever is on top... I think its bad luck to wear matching socks... or socks without holes apparently...


----------



## RandyMac (May 29, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I see the rapist:msp_scared:



I'll take the rapists for 200 - YouTube


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> I thought I was clear when I said "Science"? My bad.
> 
> My first set of boobies.



Did it just get hawt in here or what? :msp_sneaky:



Metals406 said:


> No habla yer face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That pic reminds me of another tale........

My brother was thumbing his way from North Carolina to Florida when we were all a hell of a lot younger. Well these fellers in a station wagon stopped and picked him up around Gainesville GA........well Craig.......his name, my brother.....it's Craig you see.........well Craig was damn hungry and these fellers had several brown bags full of mushrooms in the back of that ol' wagon. Well Craig asked them boys if he could have a few of em to eat. 

Craig told me that things got really weird after eating about ten of them things...........next thing he knowed he was plum down in the keys.......and his shoes.....well they didn't match no more. 

Weird huh?


----------



## HuskStihl (May 29, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> I'll take the rapists for 200 - YouTube



Miso







Horny! - fake Burt reynolds


----------



## madhatte (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Now, if he was using a blade. . .



Wait.. I'm not at all sure how this works.

[video=youtube_share;ewrHj_RRk0Y]http://youtu.be/ewrHj_RRk0Y[/video]


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That pic reminds me of another tale........
> 
> My brother was thumbing his way from North Carolina to Florida when we were all a hell of a lot younger. Well these fellers in a station wagon stopped and picked him up around Gainesville GA........well Craig.......his name, my brother.....it's Craig you see.........well Craig was damn hungry and these fellers had several brown bags full of mushrooms in the back of that ol' wagon. Well Craig asked them boys if he could have a few of em to eat.
> 
> ...



Randy. . . We've all seen Super Troopers. I think you need to turn off the TV and come back to reality. It's all starting to blend together for you now.

*Warning: Some adult language/content*

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0PKtGnyGuKM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> I'll take the rapists for 200 - YouTube



Classic!!


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Wait.. I'm not at all sure how this works.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ewrHj_RRk0Y]http://youtu.be/ewrHj_RRk0Y[/video]



That video is even more messed up than this thread. . . And THAT'S MESSED UP!!


:msp_mellow::msp_mellow:

Although, I think some people here have found their new ringtone.


----------



## HuskStihl (May 29, 2013)

How come I didn't know the metal man was so funny? Great, ... Great sandwich. You're a ninja!


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Randy. . . We've all seen Super Troopers. I think you need to turn off the TV and come back to reality. It's all starting to blend together for you now.
> 
> *Warning: Some adult language/content*
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0PKtGnyGuKM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I never saw it. :msp_sad:

I was probably incarcerated when it came out.......those were dark days.


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I never saw it. :msp_sad:
> 
> I was probably incarcerated when it came out.......those were dark days.



Ex-con eh? I knew it!!

Nobody eats a bologna sandwich like that! Nobody!


----------



## roberte (May 29, 2013)

this thread is so far over the cliff and down the canyon


----------



## madhatte (May 29, 2013)

Ah, Super Troopers. If Broken Lizard could have kept the bombastic pace of the first half-hour or so through the whole flick, it would have been the funniest movie ever filmed. The "Meow" scene was especially good.


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> How come I didn't know the metal man was so funny? Great, ... Great sandwich. You're a ninja!



Can you speak into my good raindrop? My Chinese is not as smooth as _Grosser mein Lernwortschatz_.


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Ex-con eh? I knew it!!
> 
> Nobody eats a bologna sandwich like that! Nobody!



I was framed. :msp_sad:

Then completely rehabilitated from all my evil ways. 

I still sleep with one eye open........sorta freaks the ol' lady out, but if you'd seen what I.............................. :bang:


----------



## HuskStihl (May 29, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Can you speak into my good raindrop? My Chinese is not as smooth as _Grosser mein Lernwortschatz_.



Who's playing the guitar solo? Daryl Sturmer. Great... Great sandwich. Billy don't lose that number? Too obscure? I'm so vain I thought this thread was about me! Bueller....Bueller...., Anybody?


----------



## northmanlogging (May 29, 2013)

Here a go then, defense against fruit...

Self-Defence Against Fruit - Monty Python - YouTube


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2013)

What a smart gurl......

[video=youtube;MNaSTipOYy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNaSTipOYy8[/video]


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I was framed. :msp_sad:



Went after someone with a nail gun!


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Went after someone with a nail gun!



It was aweful........:msp_sad:

Them nails was ring shanked and all......


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It was aweful........:msp_sad:
> 
> Them nails was ring shanked and all......



Mighta been listening to this when I got the inspiration for that post, some good advice for ole lookin fer love Nate too:

<object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9RQgzkUm3CY?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9RQgzkUm3CY?version=3&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Genius. (May 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I never saw it. :msp_sad:
> 
> I was probably incarcerated when it came out.......those were dark days.



We all knew you were dumb, but this takes it to a whole new level....



You never saw Supertroopers!!!!!

WTF????


----------



## russhd1997 (May 30, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Tell me what you see. . . Take your time -- there are no wrong answers.



Looks like Mikeypizano's head! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## imagineero (May 30, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> I think its bad luck to wear matching socks... or socks without holes apparently...



I always have a hard time getting my feet into socks that have no holes.

I can't believe I read 9 pages of this.


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2013)

Genius. said:


> We all knew you were dumb, but this takes it to a whole new level....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think sitting on your ass staring at a TV is a huge waste of one's time.


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2013)

russhd1997 said:


> Looks like Mikeypizano's head! :msp_ohmy:



New Hampshire eh? You must be one of them Mob guys. . . Mikeypizano's head. . . What a mook!


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2013)

Genius. said:


> We all knew you were dumb, but this takes it to a whole new level....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eye no write!!??

That's Un 'Merican. :msp_angry:


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2013)

Still no sign of Brad?

Sheesh. . . Ya try and draw a guy into a dark alley -- and he doesn't even have the courtesy to show up.


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2013)

I even got my blade sharp finally.

It's going to blade trees over like no tomorrow.

I'm going to start a tree service tomorrow and chainsaw full time again (I was a chainsaw'r in Alaska for 37 years).

Now with a sharp blade, nothing can stop me!!

Well, except the whole sock thing. . . That still isn't resolved. :help:


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2013)

Barefoot and naked..........be a real man. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 30, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> I even got my blade sharp finally.
> 
> It's going to blade trees over like no tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Muh blade ain't real sharp. Would sharping it help me? Or does mah Perkins need to be ported till it runs 15000 rpms?


----------



## bitzer (May 30, 2013)

Who you callin a mook? 

[video=youtube;8vw8t4O9JQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vw8t4O9JQM[/video]


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Muh blade ain't real sharp. Would sharping it help me? Or does mah Perkins need to be ported till it runs 15000 rpms?



I'm going to give you the same advice I give everyone else. . .

Needs moar cheese.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jrcat (May 30, 2013)

hows about da socks that absorb the foot odor...............


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2013)

jrcat said:


> hows about da socks that absorb the foot odor...............



They would "absorb" him plum up to about the knee. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## jrcat (May 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> They would "absorb" him plum up to about the knee. :msp_ohmy:



Are you saying he is "odorous" .....lol


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Are you saying he is "odorous" .....lol



He meant to type "adore us". . . Meaning, it's okay to elevate me onto a pedestal.

Now make me a sammich.


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> They would "absorb" him plum up to about the knee. :msp_ohmy:



That ain't no lie!!

The tongues of my boots are always making a gagging sound!! :msp_sad:


----------



## jrcat (May 30, 2013)

Smelly socks even have their own wikipedia page Smelly socks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jrcat (May 30, 2013)

Apparently there is even peoples out there with smelly sock fetishes ...........O_O


----------



## bustedup (May 30, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Apparently there is even peoples out there with smelly sock fetishes ...........O_O



Oh lordy you need transferring from tuesday to thursday club lol


The other reason his socks may absorb him is.......he may be a P O R G (person of restricted growth.....ie short ass ) lol lol


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2013)

bustedup said:


> Oh lordy you need transferring from tuesday to thursday club lol
> 
> 
> The other reason his socks may absorb him is.......he may be a P O R G (person of restricted growth.....ie short ass ) lol lol



I was stunted at birth. . . Sadly, I only ever achieved 6'-4".


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> I was stunted at birth. . . Sadly, I only ever achieved 6'-4".



You're big for a cat.


----------



## jrcat (May 30, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> I was stunted at birth. . . Sadly, I only ever achieved 6'-4".



Its ok I was saddened to when I only achieved 6' 4" .. but with beer and meds you can get through the hard times.. and some counseling.....


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Its ok I was saddened to when I only achieved 6' 4" .. but with beer and meds you can get through the hard times.. and some counseling.....



I don't drink. . . Often. . . Okay, I do like some beer.

DON'T JUDGE ME!


----------



## jrcat (May 30, 2013)

But do you drink whilst wearing fish nets ,argyle socks and roger ramjet helmet whilst doing a slopping back cut with the wild thang?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 30, 2013)

short bus blowin the horn


----------



## russhd1997 (May 30, 2013)

bustedup said:


> Oh lordy you need transferring from tuesday to thursday club lol
> 
> 
> The other reason his socks may absorb him is.......he may be a P O R G (person of restricted growth.....ie short ass ) lol lol



What's with the P O R G? Just say it ! He's a midget! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte (May 30, 2013)

jrcat said:


> But do you drink whilst wearing fish nets ,argyle socks and roger ramjet helmet whilst doing a slopping back cut with the wild thang?



Best bang for the buck has the argyles OUTSIDE of the fishnets. 

You get that advice for free. Next one's gonna cost you.


----------



## 056 kid (May 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> What a smart gurl......
> 
> [video=youtube;MNaSTipOYy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNaSTipOYy8[/video]



That chit dont work...


----------



## Mastermind (May 31, 2013)

056 kid said:


> That chit dont work...



You tried it........didn't ya Ted? :cool2:


----------



## 056 kid (May 31, 2013)

You ever feel the breeze coming through the buttons while going down the freeway?

Indeed I have tried it, but I picked up where the mythbusters left off. You will blow the door panel off before you unlock the door...


----------



## northmanlogging (May 31, 2013)

Used a half stick once... it opened the door pretty good, and the drivers seat, windshield, floor boards, roof... 



Wasn't my car...


----------



## slowp (May 31, 2013)

OK, need advice here too. Or should I use advise?:msp_sneaky:

It is once again time to brush out my hellish road. Will parachute cord work to replace the rope that I got tired of on my pole lopper?
What chain should I use to cut the alder saplings? Should I bore cut them or pluge cut them or poke cut them? How about the maple saplings?
Will the maple saplings be more prone to splitting? Should I use the skip tooth string on my 090 weed whacker? How should I sharpen the string? I can't find my Ipod, where is it?


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 31, 2013)

What kind of madness have you started here Nate !!!!


----------



## northmanlogging (May 31, 2013)

slowp said:


> OK, need advice here too. Or should I use advise?:msp_sneaky:
> 
> It is once again time to brush out my hellish road. Will parachute cord work to replace the rope that I got tired of on my pole lopper?
> What chain should I use to cut the alder saplings? Should I bore cut them or pluge cut them or poke cut them? How about the maple saplings?
> Will the maple saplings be more prone to splitting? Should I use the skip tooth string on my 090 weed whacker? How should I sharpen the string? I can't find my Ipod, where is it?



1: parachute cord while claiming to be very strong, actually is... but I find it doesn't catch enough brush in the mechanism to properly frustrate the end user.

2: Carbide chain for the alder saplings, less down time for sharpening... and just lock the throttle open with some more para cord and just kinda throw the saw at em, works everytime.

3: With the maple saplings yes they will be prone to splitting so make sure you cut them waist high or better (shoulder high if your under 5'2"). This also insures they will grow back and cause more work next year.

4: Use the full comp string (gees rookies I tell ya) and you can file with an emery board (you have one right)

5: your I-pod is in your back pocket... or under a felling wedge behind the seat of yer crummy...


----------



## Joe46 (May 31, 2013)

I would suggest the green or is it yellow safety string from Stihl on your 090. You can get nasty kickback when you're brushing out. Can't help on the ipad:msp_confused:


----------



## jrcat (May 31, 2013)

Slowp I would suggest you use this on those saplings once you have them cut of at chest hieght.


----------



## madhatte (May 31, 2013)

I... still like turtles.


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2013)

Donettos.


----------



## slowp (May 31, 2013)

Well, I'm about to go do battle with the vegetation. My walk took longer because I had to stop and talk to a guy.

My gross story of the week! 

I was out killing slugs this morning and felt a nice slime and coolness on the arch of my foot. Yup, it was a big fat slug that somehow got into my pretty blue crocs! My foot was slimed! Gag, bllleccch, yuckers. At least it didn't get smashed in my croc. I emptied the shoe and killed the slug. Icky poo!


----------



## jrcat (May 31, 2013)

slowp said:


> Well, I'm about to go do battle with the vegetation. My walk took longer because I had to stop and talk to a guy.
> 
> My gross story of the week!
> 
> I was out killing slugs this morning and felt a nice slime and coolness on the arch of my foot. Yup, it was a big fat slug that somehow got into my pretty blue crocs! My foot was slimed! Gag, bllleccch, yuckers. At least it didn't get smashed in my croc. I emptied the shoe and killed the slug. Icky poo!



LOL there is something that is instinctively repulsive about slugs. I am 34 yrs old 6' 4" and 290 lbs and about screamed like a girl when I got one smeared on my hand the other day...


----------



## HuskStihl (May 31, 2013)

jrcat said:


> LOL there is something that is instinctively repulsive about slugs. I am 34 yrs old 6' 4" and 290 lbs and about screamed like a girl when I got one smeared on my hand the other day...



Anyone bigger than 6'4" 290 available to make fun of the big boy?

Slowp, The iPod is definitely in the couch somewhere. Putting any sort of line into the 90 is pretty unsafe, and if it's running, it'll pollute the environment. I'd just bash the weeds with the pole


----------



## Metals406 (May 31, 2013)

slowp said:


> OK, need advice here too. Or should I use advise?:msp_sneaky:
> 
> It is once again time to brush out my hellish road. Will parachute cord work to replace the rope that I got tired of on my pole lopper?
> What chain should I use to cut the alder saplings? Should I bore cut them or pluge cut them or poke cut them? How about the maple saplings?
> Will the maple saplings be more prone to splitting? Should I use the skip tooth string on my 090 weed whacker? How should I sharpen the string? I can't find my Ipod, where is it?



The answer to your questions is. . . Eleventy Seven.

Don't spend it all in one place. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406 (May 31, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Donettos.



Yeah, but Ranch or Nacho Cheese?


----------



## Metals406 (May 31, 2013)

jrcat said:


> LOL there is something that is instinctively repulsive about slugs. I am 34 yrs old 6' 4" and 290 lbs and about screamed like a girl when I got one smeared on my hand the other day...



Next time, hit it with yer purse Sally.







:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jrcat (May 31, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Yeah, but Ranch or Nacho Cheese?



both


----------



## roberte (Jun 1, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Anyone bigger than 6'4" 290 available to make fun of the big boy?



I can take a run at it if you would like


----------



## twochains (Jun 9, 2013)

table salt + slugs = funneh funneh


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 9, 2013)

twochains said:


> table salt + slugs = funneh funneh



My son just learned this the other day. . . He thought it was cool.


Now, shouldn't we be out chainsawing something with our blade?


----------



## twochains (Jun 9, 2013)

meh...piss on the blades...I use a rabid beaver! Kill 2 birds with one stone. 

Like a genius once said.."You can pick yer nose, and you can pick yer friends nose...but ya can't pick the couch"! Damn straight right there!


----------



## jrcat (Jun 9, 2013)

twochains said:


> meh...piss on the blades...I use a rabid beaver! Kill 2 birds with one stone.
> 
> Like a genius once said.."You can pick yer nose, and you can pick yer friends nose...but ya can't pick the couch"! Damn straight right there!



Can you pick the argyle socks? Thats what I want to know ....


----------



## twochains (Jun 9, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Can you pick the argyle socks? Thats what I want to know ....



Nope...only "that" guy from China town is licensed to do that! You can pick out yer own manikin though!


----------

